# Northeast Ohio Property



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

There are a number of properties that look like good deals in this area. Unfortunately many are bank owned and I can't get them. I thought I'd post this one in case someone was looking for just such a property. According to Zillow.com this property sold for $161,500 in 2003.

http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...Alliance_OH_44601_M46265-87990?ecid=EML300186

Nomad


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

That looks like a really good deal for someone with a good size family. Wonder what taxes run up there?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Here's the listing on a different site and it has more pictures. I'm still looking for the taxes.

http://www.trulia.com/property/3051748376-5607-Union-Ave-NE-Alliance-OH-44601

Nomad

Found this...

Year.....Taxes paid......Tax assessment 
2009.......$1,598..........$44,695


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Those are some high taxes!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Those are some high taxes!


Actually they are pretty reasonable for here. Most places I look at run $100-150 a month for taxes. If you think these are high you should see Gettysburg. They have more different taxes on a property than I've ever seen.

Nomad


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I could afford that place and it has more than 5 acres. But it's waaaayyyy to close to the mil. Actually 150 miles is way to close to the mil.

With 5 acres in production you could get the land use changed to agriculture under Ohio laws and pay a whole lot less in prop taxes.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

You would def want ag exempt. You want it in TX too and it is getting harder and harder to get.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm not sure how the lot lays. It may be that there wouldn't be 5 acres available to till. If I were in a position to get it, I'd sure try. I don't know if anyone would want to come here, but this town has about everything you'd need. A great hospital, Walmart, Tractor Supply, Lowes, a University and all the normal fast food places. About the only one we frequent...if you call once every three months or so frequenting...is Subway. Not a bad town as towns go. I wouldn't give you ten cents for the mayor or police chief, but you can't have everything.

Nomad


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It doesn't have to be tilled, just "in production". Tree farms, cutting gardens, orchards, even pasture is considered "in production". Either that or $3500 annual income for at least 3 out of 5 years. 5 acres in production is much easier. Oh yeah, I've done my research.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

But it has to be 10 acres minimum to qualify for CAUV, doesn't it? It did when I had my farm in it (12 acres....and we had to measure to make sure our house "lawn" didn't take up even a smidge more than 2 acres!). 

At that time, it was 10 acres in production (like you said, many things can be production), or $2500 in income per year. 

Every year I planted to a different crop and harvested whatever I could. It saved me more in taxes than I lost in seed.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I thought the latest was 5 acres. I could be wrong. And we could be talking about 2 different things. I'll have to double check when I have some time. The IRS taxing requirements are different than the state requirements for tax reduction. Maybe I'm getting the 2 switched. 

I do know that if you have more than 5 acres the county, township, or other board of zoning appeals cannot deny your right to keep livestock. A deed restriction can prohibit livestock.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

cc-rider, I found the paperwork and you are correct. 10 acres or $2500 income. 

Now I'm wondering where I got 5 acres or $3500. Maybe the right to farm act? IDK.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

My thought was what a good price for what you get. That newer building with electric and bathroom couldn't have been cheap to build. I'd give up a cat or two to have that building. Trust me, I really love my cats so I'm serious about it.

Nomad


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

If this was loser to me I would be very interested in it.


----------

